# Dog PFD's



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

So to me it looks like the two choose from are either NRS or Ruffwear...


NRS Canine Flotation Device (CFD)

K-9 Float Coat™ - Dog Life Jacket, Dog Life Vest, Canine Flotation Device


Anyone have experience with them? I like the NRS because of low profile pocket on the back but they all seem relatively the same.


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

My dog wears the k-9 float coat and we love it. I don't have any experience with the NRS one for comparison, but the float coat has a lot of good features like a hidden D ring that won't snag but is accessible for a leash, and the dog is super buoyant in it. It's reflective too, which helps at night.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Try to bring your dog to try on the pfd, the shop in Avon (Edwards?) was cool with it. I have 2 dogs, male & female and they wear differnt pfds. The female wears the Lotus vest and it works great. Unfortunately for the boy dog that full wrap of flotation rubs him a little funny in the no-no spot. So he wears the NRS brand, looks a little like a cape on him but works great. Haven't tried the Ruff Wear, I don't care for their booties so I figured the PFD would suck too.


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

*Big support*

I have two newfoundlands (167lbs, 125lbs). They use Ruffwear pfd's and the top loop allows them to be pulled out of the water back into a raft if necessary. These vests provide just enough float to take off some of the pressure on them and they love em.


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

My Chessie has an old Lotus Designs PFD and it doesn't stay in place very well. My friend's dogs have the K-9 Float Coats and they work great. My dog is 70 pounds dry. I haven't seen the NRS model in action, but I like the beefier look of the K-9, compared to the CFD.


----------



## Braznut (Jun 23, 2007)

Stop by Elk Mtn Trading Co. in Frisco, at the East end of Main St. 
They carry RuffWear, which my Lab uses and is very high quality. They have many different colors and will let you try them on your pup.


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the NRS CFD, and my 75 lb dog loves it - just look at that smile! It has a nice handle on the back, so you can lift him out of the water and into the raft, no problem. The straps under the belly are nice and wide, so they don't dig in when you cinch it down. No complaints!


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

jsyz said:


> I have the NRS CFD, and my 75 lb dog loves it - just look at that smile!


I will say, the CFD looks more substantial on your dog than in the NRS ad! 

:idea: And... they are less expensive.


----------



## mizzcurrent (Oct 16, 2005)

The NRS Canine PFD is the BEST! Good deals at CKS or Down River.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

I've had the NRS pfd for my German Shorthaired Pointer for three years and it's a good pfd for the money, very user friendly and has held up well. My only complaint is that the front buckle doesn't stay tight. It was constantly coming loose, at least on my dog anyway. So I took a speedy stitcher and sewed the nylon strap in place so that it doesn't slip at all anymore. I sewed all the way through the red part (through the fabric and padding). It's like having a fitted pfd. The straps under the belly are still fully adjustable but the front one has one position. Since doing that, it's been great.



















In action: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/attachments/gallery/files/5/9/1/6/Siler_Pumphouse_original.jpg


----------



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

Have used the NRS CFD's on two corgi's for about five years now. They have even surfed in the Pacific in them. Corgi's ain't the most bouyant critters and these guys have been chundered, and they always pop up and float like corks when using the CFD's. Love em'.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, the pics are awesome. I am going to take him into a shop to test fit, given he is a 100lb and growing german shepherd puppy so the body shape might be an issue which I had not considered.


----------



## sofia (Mar 17, 2008)

my two dogs have the ruff wear pfd's and i like them very much! they have been durable and fit them both well. one dog is roughly 30 lbs. and the other is 45lbs size range. i especially like the grab loop on the back which comes in handy for holding onto them when running rapids or just helping them in or out of the raft. they also make a nice sleeping pad for them or a pillow for you at camp. 

also....if you have a skinny cold dog like i do you can fold up a tent footprint, drape it around them and put the pfd on over the top.

and i agree with whoever said the ruff wear booties suck. they do.


----------



## raft2live (Apr 4, 2008)

*NRS CFD Dog PFD*

Since you purchased your CFD, we've modified the design to prevent the slipping of the neck band. It looks like you made a good fix for the problem. If it's not working well for you, we'll replace it for you.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

raft2live said:


> Since you purchased your CFD, we've modified the design to prevent the slipping of the neck band. It looks like you made a good fix for the problem. If it's not working well for you, we'll replace it for you.


 And that my friends is why I buy from a local NRS dealer. Support local and get the best warranty in the business.

I had a RuffWear small for the dog when he was a pup. Bought the NRS CFD last summer on a friends recommendation. The buoyancy is on the dogs back rather than a full wrap. This means he can swim well and does not "Roll over" with the flotation.


----------

